# Hunters Safety Cert



## ak_alias (Mar 30, 2020)

I grew up in Utah but now live in Michigan. I took hunters safety in Utah about 20 years ago. Trying to get a copy of the certificate, I found the form from DNR website but have a question about the address. Should I put the address I was living at when I took the class (no longer exists as parents sold the home and now has been developed into a subdivision). How would I receive the certificate living in MI, if I put old address on form? I've reached out to DNR but not gotten a response. Anyone have any experience or ideas? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They are going to try and match your name and address to the information they have on hand. So yes, you use your address at the time you did the class. You should also be giving them your current address for them to send the replacement card to.

-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I had this issue before but from the opposite direction. the Utah DWR called Lousisana DNR to get my hunters safety number. That was a while back but if utah can't get it for you then I bet Michigan can make a call for you.

fwiw, that was back when you could put any random number in with a state as you hunter safety number. now they must have a better database.


----------



## ak_alias (Mar 30, 2020)

DallanC said:


> They are going to try and match your name and address to the information they have on hand. So yes, you use your address at the time you did the class. You should also be giving them your current address for them to send the replacement card to.
> 
> -DallanC


That's what I thought but I didn't see where to put a different address. I could put in another letter to indicate where to send the certificate?









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ak_alias (Mar 30, 2020)

APD said:


> I had this issue before but from the opposite direction. the Utah DWR called Lousisana DNR to get my hunters safety number. That was a while back but if utah can't get it for you then I bet Michigan can make a call for you.
> 
> fwiw, that was back when you could put any random number in with a state as you hunter safety number. now they must have a better database.


What information did you have to provide Louisiana for them to call and verify with Utah? I'm curious if they have the ability or willing to with everything shut down now to Coronavirus.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd just call the DOW. 

When I moved to Colorado I was required to have a hunters safety card and since I had taken the class in Utah twice I figured that they would have it on record. I called them and told them what they needed to know and they just sent me a new card.


----------



## ak_alias (Mar 30, 2020)

Critter said:


> I'd just call the DOW.
> 
> When I moved to Colorado I was required to have a hunters safety card and since I had taken the class in Utah twice I figured that they would have it on record. I called them and told them what they needed to know and they just sent me a new card.


I've called 2-3 times and left voicemails but never received a response, this was pre covid-19 as well.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pdogger (Nov 12, 2008)

Use your current address. It is for where they need to send the duplicate.
The info they need to look it up is Name(or variant if you went by middle or nickname) and Date of birth. Sometimes SS#
Right now with everyone out of the office messages won't do much good and it will take some time even through the mail.


----------

